# Very sick golden



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Came home today to find that my 12.5 year old golden, Duke had thrown up all over the house while we were at work (at least 25 times- unbeliveable). We was weak, took him right into the vet, they did bloodwork (all normal) and x-rays. They see something pushing on his colon and stomach. We are going for an ultrasound first thing in the morning. They gave him a shot to stop the vomiting, he is resting comfortable now and very very exhausted. Has anyone experience this and what was the outcome. :no: Any insight would be appreciated. Afraid we will have to make some hard decisions..... Thanks -


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

*follow-up to previous post: re Duke*

This morning he was to totally normal, did his business outside, ate all his breakfast, even pestered me for his morning work. I've noticed him slowing down the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Duke isn't feeling well. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome tomorrow.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope Duke is doing ok....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hope he is feeling better, maybe he ate something bad?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor puppers! I hope everything is okay. I just went through this today with my 9 year old lab/golden mix, but hers was brought on by eating about 4-5 lbs of cat food that a neighbor had thrown into the woods. Good thoughts and prayers being sent your way!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww poor Duke...

My almost 13 year old Yellow Lab did that to me on Monday - I sure wish they could talk and let us know what's wrong. In our case it must have been some type of 24 hour bug, the other two dogs were not feeling well the next day. Dream ate only baby food on Tuesday... and by yesterday she was fine.

I think just like us when we get old... they have their off days.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope that Duke is ok....


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Poor guy, I pray that all will be ok. Will be looking for an update tomorrow!!


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. I just love this dog, we rescued him when he was 7 years old. He is the coolest dog I've ever had. Here is a picture I just took last night as he was ripping up his babies (stuffed animals), he went through 3 last night!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope Duke is feeling better.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

My boy has done this a couple of time.
Passes within a day or so and we never realy know why it has happened.

I hope he keeps going in the right direction.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Praying Duke is feeling better.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope that all turns out well for you. I'm certain it's occurred to you, but is it possible he completely ingested one of those babies?


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Poor boy! I hope he feels better soon. Maybe his tummy is hurting him? I know Winnie tends to rip up more of his toys when his tummy hurts. If his toys won't do the job, he moves on to paper. I hope that's all it is with you dog, who is very adorable and handsome, by the way!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that it is something that can be easily fixed. Poor Duke. My heart goes out to you. We will keep both of you in our prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope things turn out ok with Duke tomorrow :crossfing


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

What a handsome boy! Thinking of you and Duke..


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Poor Duke, I hope he is feeling better soon. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor sweet Duke! I am so hoping tomorrow he is feeling much better. It is just so hard sometimes, when we just don't know what is bothering them. I know even my little Doxie Ruby, who is 15 now, is in good health, but does have her off days when she just isn't feeling quite right.


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Duke is much better!*

:wavey: All his blood work came back good, his ultrasound found no masses, no blockages, all organs look great for a 12.5 year old doggie. They vet has him on a very light diet and he's doing great. I think he initially got sick early Thursday, had access to 2 water bowls (they were just about empty) and kept drinking then getting sick. He must have gotten into something, maybe bunny poop in the backyard. He is now sporting a very cool look for summer.....the doggie brazilization (sp?) on his belly from his ultrasound. 


Between all this blood work and the ultrasound, it was an $840.00 tummy ache.....and that was with a discount, my daughter is a vet tech. 

Thank you to everyone for their kind words and concerns. :wavey::wavey: !


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

We sure love our pups don't we...

Taya has the same tummy trim from her ultrasound...at least its summer and will help her stay cool...


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so glad to hear this. Your follow-up posting was the first stop for me this morning and a great way to start the day!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What great news!!!


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope Duke's ok


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So glad he's okay. I can imagine how worrying this was. They get into the darndest things. I keep telling Penny that she's not the best judge of what's good for her and she ALWAYS replies "it's okay, mom, I'll just barf if it's bad".

Continued good health wishes for Duke!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

I am ecstatic Duke is okay!!!


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

Wonderful news. Your boy is such a sugar face. Very handsome.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Duke is ok!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats great news


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Yay! I am so glad that Duke is doing better. He looks like such a sweetie. Give him so pats from us.


----------

